# Shonen Jump Naruto Character Popularity Poll



## Akasuna no Sasori (Apr 4, 2008)

Could someone give me the results of a few of the more recent character popularity polls? The last one I saw was the one that came right after Shippuden came out.


----------



## ADA 2 (Apr 4, 2008)

oh yeah i heard about these things but i have never ever actually seen one anywhere


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 4, 2008)

For future reference if you could ask in the Post All Chapter Questions Here or the QUick Question, Quick Answer Thread that would be great.

For easy quick reference, here's the past six popularity polls.




L-R: _1st Poll - Ch. 60, 2nd Poll - Ch. 107, 3rd Poll - Ch. 151, 4th Poll - Ch. 199, 5th Poll - Ch. 245, 6th Poll - Ch. 292._


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Apr 4, 2008)

Notice that sasuke is at #1 spot during Shippuuden beginning and has been keeping his spot. While Naruto is at #4 in the last picture, he has always been #1 or #2, lets see which place he's at when the next poll arrives. It wouldn't surprise me if he's below #5.


----------



## Solieyu (Apr 4, 2008)

Iruka has been top ten in every poll, despite having no screentime or role of merit since the beginning chapters.

Poll = fail


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Apr 4, 2008)

Wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke keeps the #1 spot, while Naruto drops to 8 or 9.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 4, 2008)

I like seeing the polls


----------



## secludedly (Apr 4, 2008)

Next popularity poll will be issued on Chapter 420.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 4, 2008)

As expected Sasuke was on top, but i was hoping Minato would be higher than 9th.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope that Deidara keeps his #3 spot but I'm worried that he won't.  I think a lot of people already forgot about him by now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 5, 2008)

Sasuke is ahead, Deidara was in the top 5 also.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 5, 2008)

Deidara won't drop for sure, he might drop a place but he wont get out of the top 5 for sure.


----------



## Pantera (Apr 5, 2008)

The guys who do these polls aren't profesionals in doing such polls, its a science not just asking people what are ur favorite characters.

How the fuck can Iruka be on those polls?

But am sure that the top 2 spots are going to be for Sasuke and Deidara.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a feeling Itachi will surge forward a couple spots next poll. Deidara will drop, and be replaced by Pein and Madara. Kakashi will remain high (maybe a bit lower). Naruto should completely drop off the list, and people like Sasori, Garra, Neji, Iruka (wtf?) , and Shikamaru (people who have no place, or never did, in the story anymore) will be replaced. Also, Jiraiya will be on it. These will be the top 8 (in some order) 

1. Sasuke
2. Itachi
3. Madara/Tobi
4. Kakashi
5. Minato
6. Naruto
7. Pein
8. Jiraiya


----------



## Munak (Apr 5, 2008)

If Deidara doesn't go down the poll, it could only mean that he was a truly interesting character for the Japanese.

But if Iruka still exists at the top, then, isn't it time Kishi featured him again or something?


----------



## Jiraiya Sama (Apr 5, 2008)

Jiraiya should be # 1


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Apr 5, 2008)

Poll = shit

Naruto better make number 1


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 5, 2008)

There'd better be at least 4 Akatsuki in the top ten. 



secludedly said:


> Next popularity poll will be issued on Chapter 420.



Source?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 5, 2008)

You know the poll fails when Iruka turns
up in top ten every time. Why do so many people like this guy?

He is even more popular than Neji.. Sakura.. Shikamaru.. Gaara WTF!
He doesn't even fight. It's stupid.


~狐翼 *Winged Kitsune*


----------



## Randompersondude (Apr 5, 2008)

Why IS Iruka in the top 10 on all of those polls? He's done absolutely nothing of use, and yet he still manages to get very high... The only one where I understand that he scored high on was the first one, considering he was actually an important character in the beginning of the series... Kind of funny when you think about it... Someone other than Saucekay being important.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 5, 2008)

Correction. The name is *Saucegay*.. or Gaysauce, for that matter.

~狐翼 *Winged Kitsune*


----------



## Lion-O (Apr 5, 2008)

By looking at when the polls are released, there should have been another poll around chapter 340 or so. I also agree that the polls are retarded. Why the hell is Iruka still in the top 10?? Like wtf... he hasn't done shat.

Btw... anyone notice Tentens rankings?? LOL!! Sorry.. had to be brought up.


----------



## Maximus (Apr 5, 2008)

LOL IRUKA....

wtf r u Japanese ppl thinking........


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 5, 2008)

remember that it is probably kids voting


----------



## Maximus (Apr 5, 2008)

cyphon25 said:


> remember that it is probably kids voting



seriously even why would bunch of teenagers vote for IRU fucking Ka...lol

doesn't make sense when u have so many other awesome characters...


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 5, 2008)

Man i am saying like 7 -9 year olds...and even than i don't know why...you are right...my vote goes for Mizuki...he got the short end of the stick...he had his hopes and dreams just like everyone else


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 5, 2008)

... But kids would vote for the coolest character.
We hardly see Iruka  .. 

*Iruka = h4x*


~狐翼 *Winged Kitsune*


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 5, 2008)

Iruka is so popular b/c he is the 8 tailed beast...why do you think he hated 9 tails...b/c he could never surpass him...but then 9 tails was trapped in Naruto, and Naruto sucked...so that is why Iruka than began to like Naruto...b/c Naruto helped him surpass Kyuubi...now do you understand why Iruka is there?


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Apr 5, 2008)

Iruka is popular because he is in half the yaoi doujins.



Lion-O said:


> Btw... anyone notice Tentens rankings?? LOL!! Sorry.. had to be brought up.



Hey, ever since Kisame was introduced, he never beat her.
We need an interview in which Kishi states she'll be the final villain.


----------



## ADA 2 (Apr 5, 2008)

if there going to be a new one, then sasuke will be number one and will naruto wont even be on it hehehe


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 5, 2008)

cyphon25 said:


> Iruka is so popular b/c he is the 8 tailed beast...why do you think he hated 9 tails...b/c he could never surpass him...but then 9 tails was trapped in Naruto, and Naruto sucked...so that is why Iruka than began to like Naruto...b/c Naruto helped him surpass Kyuubi...now do you understand why Iruka is there?



To hell with you! 

~狐翼 *Winged Kitsune*


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 5, 2008)

LoL Those polls count probably only for Japan


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 5, 2008)

Why is Iruka in everyone ?


----------



## Susano-o (Apr 5, 2008)

I am so curious!


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)

Probably Sasuke would take it.


----------



## Susano-o (Apr 5, 2008)

I want to know!


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)

Tell me nao im anxious


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 5, 2008)

secludedly said:


> Next popularity poll will be issued on Chapter 420.



Ehat? Is this april fool joke or someting? How did you know that?


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 5, 2008)

Kitsukaru said:


> To hell with you!
> 
> ~狐翼 *Winged Kitsune*



lol...i just blurted out a little made up story for fun...i have no personal belief in the actual post


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Apr 5, 2008)

Japan have some sort of fetishes with Iruka, I've seen alot of Japanese people with Sasukes haircut as well which could explain why he's so popular


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 5, 2008)

Rhaella said:
			
		

> Source?


There is no source, as of now we do not know when the next poll should come out, though it is overdue.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)

lol Naruto, is he even in this manga anymore?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 5, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Are they withholding the poll results because Naruto is not on the top 10?



If that was an issue they could just fake the results.


----------



## durtycheese (Apr 5, 2008)

i love iruka


----------



## Up against the wall (Apr 5, 2008)

where do they get the votes for the polls? do people vote online or something?


----------



## 7Silver (Apr 5, 2008)

MAN I can't wait I think on the 1st place will bee Madara.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 5, 2008)

Up against the wall said:


> where do they get the votes for the polls? do people vote online or something?



The votes for the polls are conducted by the Japanese Population's reader fanbase. I would assume that it is done so via mail to a certain address.


----------



## Norngpinky (Apr 5, 2008)

Blech, it kinda sucks that Naruto doesn't hold the number spot for too long now. I'd love to see him up at the top again. 

And Iruka...Maybe they just have fetishes with dolphins xDD

I think Pein is going to be up high this time in the poll. Sasuke will up on the top again, so will Kakashi. Sakura not so popular (heck, Hinata is probably more popular that her ;-, .... Oooo, Konohamaru....o.o After that Yaoi he did


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 5, 2008)

I predict that the first place will take Madara, Sasuke or even Pein..who knows?


----------



## VonDoom (Apr 5, 2008)

Kitsukaru said:


> ... But kids would vote for the coolest character.
> We hardly see Iruka  ..
> 
> *Iruka = h4x*
> ...



No, young boys vote for the coolest or most powerful character.  All the fangirls vote for who makes the cutest couple.  Hence Iruka and Deidara.  I'm sure had Sasori's "true" face been revealed at the time the last illustrated poll was opened, he would've been at the top as well.

I think, if we ever see the results of the last poll (didn't they announce it last July/August?), we'll see a similar trend.  Androgynous men will top the list:  Sasuke, Itachi, Deidara, Iruka, maybe Fuuma!Pein, I'm not sure if he was revealed early enough.  Mostly likely Hebi will have a lot of votes since I don't think we'd had a color pic of them yet.  I wouldn't be surprised if Naruto, Jiraiya or any non-bishounen character weren't even in the top ten.

It's a shame Kushina wasn't mentioned at the time, I would've loved to have seen a color pic of her.


----------



## Lion-O (Apr 5, 2008)

*THE REASON IRUKA IS ALWAYS IN THE TOP TEN:*

The reason for the strange phenomenon of these polls done in Japan based on the manga Naruto is due to the fact that many young boys don't receive the kind of admiration and acknowledgment from their parents like Iruka has shown Naruto. This is why they adore Iruka so much. Although this was so long ago, what Iruka has done will have ripple affects through the hearts of young boys all throughout Japan for years to come. Good game Kishi, you win Japan.





To win the Americas though, we need more action...   :shrooms


----------



## ShadowsBekon (Apr 5, 2008)

You guys are forgetting Iruka sent everything into motion for Naruto by letting him graduate and helping him. I think his spot is warranted, especially if Yondaime is has made some of the top 10, and he's dead.

The poll is based largely around whats going on in the manga at the time, but there are also some people who vote who like the same characters everytime. Thats where Iruka is coming from. Besides, the Japanese are more enlightened that us so we should take it for what it is =P

As for predictions, Deidara getting owned is going to push him off the top 10 entirely at some point, he may keep a spot there for now. Sasuke is for sure going to be #1 and Tobi, Pein, and Jiraiya all will likely have spots waiting for them. Perhaps Konan will even show up. Lots more characters have appeared since the last poll so its going to be hard picking just 10 based on estimates.


----------



## secludedly (Apr 5, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> LoL Those polls count probably only for Japan


 
Indeed, my friend. you are in fact... correctomundo.


----------



## secludedly (Apr 5, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> The votes for the polls are conducted by the Japanese Population's reader fanbase. I would assume that it is done so via mail to a certain address.


 
It's done through mail like you said. They advertise the polls in the Jump magazine a certain amount of time prior to the results. 

All polls happen every 60 chapters of the Manga, which if I'm right, means chapter 420 is the next poll? Unsure, but it's coming up soon.

Then again... I think that last poll was 120 chapters ago rather than 60, so maybe it's been changed? Either way, if they continue the polls, it sounds like 420 is the right time for the results.


----------



## geG (Apr 5, 2008)

Iruka is only in the top 5 because of KakaIru fangirls. That's seriously the only reason.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> The votes for the polls are conducted by the Japanese Population's reader fanbase. I would assume that it is done so via mail to a certain address.



Yeah, I'm sure that a poll in America wouldn't be too different. The only major change would be that Iruka wouldn't be in the top ten.


----------



## Snow (Apr 5, 2008)

It still amazes me that Iruka even holds a spot.


----------



## durtycheese (Apr 5, 2008)

iruka is so powerful


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 5, 2008)

Iruka should be number one.

Where's Konohamaru? he should be there


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 5, 2008)

i wanna see the polls too, havnt seen one for a while now.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 5, 2008)

Hinata is the only girl besides Sakura to become the top 5 and 10 popular characters.


----------



## Sh4r|ng4n (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn Kakashi's ranked hight in every one of em?! Gogo copycat


----------



## Cloud (Apr 6, 2008)

Snow said:


> It still amazes me that Iruka even holds a spot.



Due to his lack of activity.


----------



## lordyvoldy (Jun 8, 2008)

I hated how the English mangas don't have the polls printed in them except for the first anniversary...well I don't know about volume 17+ because I haven't read those books yet. 

I think Itachi's popularity might actually rise because of what he did...for, you know.


----------



## Major (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, it's been a while since one came out.  Wonder what's the hold up.


----------



## blackrose 666 (Jun 8, 2008)

my prediction would be that sasuke is still number one followed by itachi at second place especially if not too much time has passed since than,as for jiraiya I think third place wiuld be the best he could get but in any case he will finally be in the top ten,the only one I'm really worried about is naruto...


----------



## Khyle (Jun 8, 2008)

Sasuke, Kakashi, Itachi, Deidara and Iruka will be in top 5.

Naruto who?  Kishi better starts making him do something; I've never seen such a neglected main character.

I wouldn't be surprised if there are no girls in the top 10.


----------



## Moritaka (Jun 8, 2008)

Uchihas will be top 3 - Itachi, Sasuke, Madara


----------



## Yakkai (Jun 8, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> Uchihas will be top 3 - Itachi, Sasuke, Madara



Definitely predict that the top four will be Sasuke, Itachi, Madara, and Jiraiya. Not sure what order. Naruto definitely won't be in the top five, but will probably be around 8 to 10.


----------



## Ranga (Jun 8, 2008)

Goddamn it, can someone tell me where Hinata was on the most recent poll?

No girls in there *sigh*... Sakura doesn't count.

Anyway, I predict Itachi as number 1.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't think Madara will be in the top five. It depends on how votes will be counted, but if Madara and Tobi are separate characters, then Tobi MIGHT be in top 10. Madara, separately from Tobi, will not, however.

Characters i think will be close or in the top ten:
Sasuke
Itachi
Deidara
Hidan
Tobi
Iruka
Naruto
Pain


----------



## causesobad (Jun 8, 2008)

This poll would be a promising land for the Uchiha-shits. Sasugay, Itachi and Tobi will be at the top 5 for sure.


----------



## Yakkai (Jun 8, 2008)

Uchiha fans are really the only fans this thing has left, so yeah.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 8, 2008)

We should have known that there was something seriously wrong with the Japanese readers when Iruka consistantly held a high spot in the polls.

Anyway, I wish we'd get a seventh poll, just to see what characters were currently popular and which places they held (and to the some coloured artwork of the characters as well), but it's an impossible occurence by this point.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 8, 2008)

haha these polls are fail iruka is so high in about everyone


----------



## EvanNJames (Jun 8, 2008)

Iruka gets on the top ten for Japan for what he represents, his bishounen qualities, and of course, KakaIru: you have to remember that this couple was ranked #1 in popularity in Japan. 

But I wouldn't be surprised if he was not on the next poll, because so much has occured and so many characters, new and old, have demonstrated remarckable importance and just overall uber epicness.

Here are my top ten predictions:

*#1:* Itach 
*#2: *Sasuke
*#3: *Naruto
*#4: *Tobi/Madara
*#5: *Kakashi 
*#6: *Deidara
*#7: *Asuma
*#8: *Hidan
*#9: *Pain
*#10:* The J-man

and then if this poll happens to go to 15 or 20, I'm sure Tsunade, Sakura, Hinata, Konan, someone from Hebi/
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hawk


, Shikamaru, Yamato, and Iruka are not too far behind.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 8, 2008)

Here are the first three polls. I'm trying to find info about the other ones. This is it for now:

Poll 1:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Hatake Kakashi - 22,692
2. Uzumaki Naruto - 16,729
3. Uchiha Sasuke - 13,674
4. Iruka Sensei - 7,128
5. Haruno Sakura - 3,055
6. Rock Lee - 2,327
7. Gaara - 1,353
8. Haku - 1,302
9. Zabuza - 756
10. Hyuga Hinata - 553
11. Anko - 332
12. Neji - 289
13. Kurenai - 217
14. Gai - 216
15. Orochimaru - 199
16. Ibiki - 174
17. Asuma - 165
18. Kishimoto - 157
19. Inari - 156
20. Konohamaru - 143
21. Kiba - 135
22. Kabuto - 110
23. Sound Nins - 107
24. Tenten - 89
25. Nine-Tails - 72
26. Temari - 71
27. Shikamaru - 66
28. Kankuro - 62
29. Ebusa - 55
30. Ino - 53




Poll 2:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Uzumaki Naruto
2. Hatake Kakashi 
3. Iruka Sensei 
4. Uchiha Sasuke 
5. Rock Lee 
6. Hyuga Hinata
7. Gaara 
8. Gekkou Hayate
9. Gamabunta-sama
10. Jiraiya
11. Haku
12. The 4th
13. Hyuga Neji
14. Haruno Sakura
15. Zabuza 




Poll 3:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Hatake Kakashi 
2. Uzumaki Naruto 
3. Iruka Sensei 
4. Uchiha Sasuke 
5. Nara Shikamaru
6. Hyuga Hinata
7. Gaara 
8. Rock Lee 
9. Haruno Sakura
10. Hyuga Neji
11. Uchiha Itachi
12. Aburame Shino
13. Maito Gai




Poll 4:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Uzumaki Naruto
2. Hatake Kakashi 
3. Uchiha Sasuke
4. Nara Shikamaru
5. Umino Iruka
6. Hyuuga Neji
7. Rock Lee
8. Gaara
9. Uchiha Itachi
10. Haruno Sakura
11. Jiraiya
12. Hyuuga Hinata




Poll 5:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Sasuke Uchiha
2. Naruto Uzumaki
3. Kakashi Hatake
4. Iruka Umino
5. Shikamaru Nara
6. Itachi Uchiha
7. Neji Hyuga
8. Sakura Haruno
9. Hinata Hyuga
10. Gaara




Poll 6:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Sasuke Uchiha
2. Kakashi Hatake
3. Deidara
4. Naruto Uzumaki
5. Iruka Umino
6. Sasori
7. Gaara
8. Neji Hyuga
9. Fourth Hokage
10. Shikamaru Nara





Things of note:
Jiraiya was only highly ranked in the first poll after his appearance, then he fell in ratings. Orochimaru has never been popular nor has Tsunade. Itachi was fairly low even in his first actual poll despite being quite popular on japanese picture sites.

Edit: I found polls 5 and 6


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 8, 2008)

^^Wow... Sasuke losing his spot?


----------



## EvanNJames (Jun 8, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> ^^Wow... Sasuke losing his spot?


 

Hardly. Not on these last two polls, but the next one, his brother might actually trump him.


----------



## Trivub (Jun 8, 2008)

why isn't Kisame at 3 or 4? when you look around this forum you would expect to see Kisame, Orochimaru or Jiraiya in the top 10 at least. 
japs sure are weird.


----------



## nanni (Jun 8, 2008)

> japs sure are weird.


 than make your own poll


----------



## EvanNJames (Jun 8, 2008)

What is appealing to Japanese people and what appeals to those in the United States or another country can differ greatly considering our cultures and society function differently.

They may say that what Americans have strange likes.


----------



## molly44 (Jun 10, 2008)

Why Ino isn't first ><


----------



## Yakkai (Jun 10, 2008)

If we had a poll right now, would Naruto be between 6-10 or 11-15. Top five is pretty clearly out of the question.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 10, 2008)

Lol, I want Neji to be in the top 10 .


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 10, 2008)

i see 2 possibilities:

sasuke
itachi
madara
deidara
jiraya

or

itachi
sasuke
deidara
madara
jiraya


----------



## Seijaku_ (Jun 10, 2008)

I will not be surprised if Itachi get the first position, he is a saint now, lol... I wonder if Sasuke will be in second or he will lose more points because the last chapters...


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 10, 2008)

Past popularity poll results given, as well as when the next one will be issued. Recycling.


----------

